# special technique to start my z31



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey everybody. I've been having trouble starting my Z. To start it, I have to press down my clutch slowly and at the same time holding the key all the way to he start position. I have to move the clutch up and down to find where it hits some sort of contact to start the car. I was told I have a bad neutral safety switch. Is there an easy fix for this. 

thanks.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like a bad clutch pedal switch. Look up under the dash, you'll see a push button momentary switch that is actuated by the clutch pedal. Should be able to bypass it pretty easily. 

Something to try: my 85 had the clutch switch relay removed. It would start without pressing the clutch. The relay is under the hood, I think it says "clutch inhibit." Pop it out and see what happens. Mine was that way when I bought it, so I don't know if anything else was modified.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

87 and newer cars had to have a clutch safety switch. Prior to that, they didn't.

You are supposed to have the clutch pedal all the way on the floor to activate the switch. Look up the clutch pedal for the switch and stopper that is supposed to contact the switch.

For "I R TEH NOOBZ", your car never had one. That switch you have is for the cruise control.


----------



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

AZ-ZBum said:


> 87 and newer cars had to have a clutch safety switch. Prior to that, they didn't.
> 
> You are supposed to have the clutch pedal all the way on the floor to activate the switch. Look up the clutch pedal for the switch and stopper that is supposed to contact the switch.
> 
> For "I R TEH NOOBZ", your car never had one. That switch you have is for the cruise control.


when is have it all the way down it doesn't hit the switch. it has to be like half way. is there any way to fix or adjust the pedal switch?

I'm going to have to look under to see it I can mess with it.

thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

cambonesian said:


> when is have it all the way down it doesn't hit the switch. it has to be like half way. is there any way to fix or adjust the pedal switch?
> 
> I'm going to have to look under to see it I can mess with it.
> 
> thanks


Yes. Exactly. Go look at it before asking this question. I have no idea why it's not behaving the way it's supposed to. A previous owner probably screwed it all up. There's no way to know what he did without seeing it.


----------

